# Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil



## ragbar (29. Oktober 2015)

So was brauch ich auch:

http://www.plastic-liquide.com/moule-a-leurre-shad-3.htm

,leider geil. Ich hab in D sowas noch nicht gefunden.

 Besonders den will ich :

http://www.plastic-liquide.com/moule-a-leurre-hybride-1.htm


----------



## jaiko (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

Den Kollegen kennst du aber, oder ?

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Formen-fuer-Gummikoeder


----------



## ragbar (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

Ja, kenn ich, habe einige Bleigußformen von dort.

Die Formen vom Franzosen gefallen mir aber besser, speziell so einen Sandaal zum selbergießen hätte ich gerne. Hier leider nirgends zu bekommen. Außerdem interessiert mich die Technik, bei der das Material nicht von oben in die Form gegeben wird, sondern per Kanal injiziert wird. Werde mal nachhaken, wie hoch das Porto für eine Lieferung nach D ist.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

ot Frage … wenn ich Alte Gufis habe ( ich sammel die ) kann man die in der Mikrowelle einfach einschmelzen und giessen ? dann macht es ja ma Sinn sich über ne Barsch Köder Form Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

Also ich kenn mich ja mit der Materie aus, aber wegen 50 Gufi brauchst dir da keine so ne Form kaufen. Die gießt dir ja noch leichter selber ab. Gufi gießen für daheim funktioniert, aber wirtschaftlich wird es erst aber größeren Mengen. 
Außerdem solltest du immer die notwendigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen, heißes Plastisol ist kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

ich will damit kein Geld verdinen nur die alten Gufis so entsorgen als Barsch opfer zb. ich hab Spotts wo die Barsche mir einen nach den andern abbeissen  da macht sowas Sinn … Danke - werd mal gucken wie ich das alte Gummi in die Form bekomme


----------



## blassauge (1. November 2015)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

die form kannst du doch auf der homepage bestellen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Aluform Gummifisch-wie geil*

Hy
kannst Du mit Silikon Abformmasse HT selbst erstellen. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst melde Dich bei mir.
LG
Rudi


----------

